# Won a gift card, lost the Post you just wrote!



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

My experience on TAM lately has been very frustrating. When I spend a considerable amount of time composing a thought out reply, suddenly a box pops up telling me I have won a gift card and then I have lost everything I wrote.

My questions are:

Is this how this is supposed to work? In addition to constant banner ads, these horrid things from brickages.com that I am describing? If this is how TAM gets money, please someone tell me. The banner ads are fine, but these others are what will force me away from here.

If your answer is "too bad, so sad, this is the way it is"...my final question then would be:

If I become a forum supporter will they go away permanently?

Using Safari on my iPad, latest iOS. Recently installed 1Blocker with no success. I will include a photo of what happens.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I've never seen that personally, but I'd find it incredibly annoying.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I’ve have never trusted typing into web pages. There is a lot that can go wrong from your PC to the web server hosting a site. I user M$ Word here but notepad would work too; when done just cut and paste.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> My experience on TAM lately has been very frustrating. When I spend a considerable amount of time composing a thought out reply, suddenly a box pops up telling me I have won a gift card and then I have lost everything I wrote.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


If you click ok and then immediately close the page that opens then you shouldn't lose anything.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We got a new theory that we'd like you to try for these. Been getting some initial success.

Do you use Facebook? If so, can you follow these steps and see what you find?


Facebook Preferences > Account Preferences > Apps 


And from there remove any apps that you don't want/need?


Kevin


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I haven't seen those type of ads... But when my typing is slow or I'm behind a page-- I think it's my computer. I usually type the answers in my email (yahoo) and then cut and paste quickly.


----------



## james5588 (Mar 22, 2017)

Haven't had that myself.

I use chrome on a pc with 3 types of ad blocker and i reinstall windows once in while (data is on a separate partition).

If you are using a tablet, just transfer your data to an sd card and refresh the os. That should kill any pesky bugs, script,s or viruses...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, let us know if you keep seeing these pop ups after following the steps Kevin posted above.

Niall


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I've also lost things I've typed due to pop up boxes. If the pop ups could be minimized that would be very appreciated.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Spicy said:


> If I become a forum supporter will they go away permanently?


Not without a quality adblocker... but you feel good using it (the adblocker) 

I just downloaded Weblock to test and spent the $1.99 US from the app store for my iOS devices... 

Or Tapatalk...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> I've also lost things I've typed due to pop up boxes. If the pop ups could be minimized that would be very appreciated.


You should never get popups. If you get them, grab the link for it and we'll try and block

Kevin


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Spicy said:


> My experience on TAM lately has been very frustrating. When I spend a considerable amount of time composing a thought out reply, suddenly a box pops up telling me I have won a gift card and then I have lost everything I wrote.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


I'm getting that same box as well as another that mentions my iPad has been selected as a winner for something. Multiple times a day. Frustrating.


----------



## Wife5362 (Oct 30, 2013)

Not said:


> I'm getting that same box as well as another that mentions my iPad has been selected as a winner for something. Multiple times a day. Frustrating.


I have also been getting the same thing and when it happens, it seems to happen several times in a row. In other words, it pops up. I close it, go back to same thread to try to read, it opens again, rinse, repeat a couple more times at which point I leave TAM and come back later.


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Wife5362 said:


> I have also been getting the same thing and when it happens, it seems to happen several times in a row. In other words, it pops up. I close it, go back to same thread to try to read, it opens again, rinse, repeat a couple more times at which point I leave TAM and come back later.


I have been having the same problem although it seems less often over the past few days. You can google "brickages pop ups" and can find further information on how to try to disable them. It's extremely frustrating and I seem only to get them when I'm on TAM.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I use an ad blocker now because TAM has too many problems with the ads.

What I suggest is to write your posts on something like MS word and then copy/paste them into the TAM window. I do this on all forums because I lose posts on all forums, not just TAM.

From what I'm told by the admin group, ads with video, voice, popups, etc are not supposed to appear on TAM. But somehow the ad providers seem to sneak these in and the cause a lot of problems on TAM.

Install an ad blocker. 

But TAM does support itself off of ads. So if you get an ad blocker, sign up as a member. The fee it not all that much for year. It's $14.99 US for a year. That way you help keep TAM online as it does cost money to host a forum like this. But you no longer have to deal with ads.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

For the past two days on my iPad I keep getting redirected to this reward center because apperantly I won an Amazon gift card....normally I would be excited but with the money I am making with my partnership with this Nigeria prince I really don't need the money. Any one else get the same thing?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, I am getting the same -- along with the other one. This "new" one isn't as easy to back out of because there's no "close" button on it. I have to clear my history each time and start over. I don't use FB so I can't try that. 

My iPad is apparently too old for ad blocker -- I tried -- but as soon as I get the new one that's the first thing I'm putting on it. If that doesn't work then I'll be just one more member leaving TAM.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear others are experiencing the same problems. Thanks for the replies guys.

Yes, I get both of those pop ups and they happen over and over, until I also give up and leave the site. I suppose I can compose and copy and paste. It's just annoying because it seems like we shouldn't need to do that...

I guess I'm unclear if these are legit, companies that are paying to advertise on here or if these are some scam thing making it through somehow. It certainly looks like a scam, and I would never go forward with trying to claim the cards of course. I'm going to try to find an ad blocker and see if it will work for this. I tried the FB thing, no change.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Exactly how the popups are getting through to the site is part of what we are going to investigate. They aren't coming through typical ad channels and the FB fix that we suggested trying was to see if we had found one of the ways. Getting mostly negative reports from that suggestion, so we're going back to the drawing board.

Keep the url's of the redirects coming, and we'll keep investigating

Kevin


----------

